# Watery Eyes



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm having a problem with all 3 of the malts eyes watering. I rinse their eyes 2x a day with Fresh Eyes and give 1/2 Chlor Tab 2x a day per vets recmmendations and it's not helping with the watery eyes. It's getting to the point that their eyes are watering so bad that they are staining again and i have cut Riley's and Chloe's hair very short on their faces because of the staining and i had damaged their hair enough trying to keep it white. We have a vet appointment Tuesday morning, but i was hoping that there could be something i could do in the meantime. I notice that Riley tends to get hair in his eyes more than the others.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If its allergy related, you might try a different antihistamine. I've been using Zyrtec with great success. Instead of flushing, put the solution on a cotton ball and clean around the eyes and use a soothing tear drop (like Genteal drops). Sometimes that helps as well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Jackie, i'm 99.9% sure it's allergy related. I went out and got the Zyrtec and Genteal drops to see if that helps since we have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes zyrtec has been working great for many dogs on allergy group as well as better than benedryl. 

I went to an opthamologist with dex to have him checked for dry eye due to allergies and she said do not use saline solution all the time as it will mess up the natural tear production in the eye if you do this all the time so be careful as she said only to do it when the santa ana's kicked up out here in california but to wash around the eyes with a warm wash cloth to clean eyes. This may be the problem by over using the drops  it is causing the eye to produce more 


QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 26 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797215


> If its allergy related, you might try a different antihistamine. I've been using Zyrtec with great success. Instead of flushing, put the solution on a cotton ball and clean around the eyes and use a soothing tear drop (like Genteal drops). Sometimes that helps as well.[/B]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 26 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797256


> yes zyrtec has been working great for many dogs on allergy group as well as better than benedryl.
> 
> I went to an opthamologist with dex to have him checked for dry eye due to allergies and she said do not use saline solution all the time as it will mess up the natural tear production in the eye if you do this all the time so be careful as she said only to do it when the santa ana's kicked up out here in california but to wash around the eyes with a warm wash cloth to clean eyes. This may be the problem by over using the drops  it is causing the eye to produce more
> 
> ...





> If its allergy related, you might try a different antihistamine. I've been using Zyrtec with great success. Instead of flushing, put the solution on a cotton ball and clean around the eyes and use a soothing tear drop (like Genteal drops). Sometimes that helps as well.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you, that makes alot of sense. I'm just going to was around the eyes instead of rinsing. How much Zyrtec do you give? So now i'm going to use the Genteal drops to relubricate their eyes since i may have over used the Fresh Eyes in rinsing.  I feel so bad that i may have caused their tearing to get worse by rinsing their eyes because of allergies.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i would be cautious with what you are putting into the eyes  and messing with natural production - if they do not have dry eye or infection i would not be putting things in the eye just my opinion  I chose not to and just use a warm wash cloth and clean around his eyes every day with a flea comb and keep the gunkies out. If it is an eye infection and green then use meds or if they have dry eye then they need cyclosporine drops and if you are real concerned about it then i would see an opthamologist. The eyes are nothing to mess with and why i went straight to opthamologist when i had an issue with dex -- i spent $160 but she spent an hour with us and looked him all over and said he is perfectly healthy and less is more so i felt much better leaving there knowing he was healthy and i was doing what is safe. 

I will let jackie give you the zyrtec doseage as i know benedryl is 1mg per pound but i would call vet to get the doseage - I just had an issue with benedryl when dd had hives last week and she was a spaz on the benedryl when the hives were gone she was still spazzing and found out that some people and dogs it amps them up and some people and dogs it sedates them - it amped my girl up and my own internal medicine specialist told me not to use benedryl for myself as too many side effects so I am steering clear of that antihistamine after that. 

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797260


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 26 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797256





> yes zyrtec has been working great for many dogs on allergy group as well as better than benedryl.
> 
> I went to an opthamologist with dex to have him checked for dry eye due to allergies and she said do not use saline solution all the time as it will mess up the natural tear production in the eye if you do this all the time so be careful as she said only to do it when the santa ana's kicked up out here in california but to wash around the eyes with a warm wash cloth to clean eyes. This may be the problem by over using the drops  it is causing the eye to produce more
> 
> ...





> If its allergy related, you might try a different antihistamine. I've been using Zyrtec with great success. Instead of flushing, put the solution on a cotton ball and clean around the eyes and use a soothing tear drop (like Genteal drops). Sometimes that helps as well.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you, that makes alot of sense. I'm just going to was around the eyes instead of rinsing. How much Zyrtec do you give? So now i'm going to use the Genteal drops to relubricate their eyes since i may have over used the Fresh Eyes in rinsing.  I feel so bad that i may have caused their tearing to get worse by rinsing their eyes because of allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Have you introduced any chemicals into the home (pesticides, cleaners, room deodorizers, candles, new perfumes, shampoos, etc.) or has there been recent spraying for mosquitoes? 

Some holistic vets practice a system of determining the cause of allergies and sensitivities. One is called NAET and another is called Jaffe Mellor. It's totally non-invasive and both kinds use kineseology - both are effective. 

I hope your babies improve soon :heart:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i was looking into doing naet with dee dee with dr roger valentine -- do you have some info on it ? never heard of the other do you have info on it as i have been battling allergies for 5 years with my dee dee  she is a yorkie 


QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jun 26 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797283


> Have you introduced any chemicals into the home (pesticides, cleaners, room deodorizers, candles, new perfumes, shampoos, etc.) or has there been recent spraying for mosquitoes?
> 
> Some holistic vets practice a system of determining the cause of allergies and sensitivities. One is called NAET and another is called Jaffe Mellor. It's totally non-invasive and both kinds use kineseology - both are effective.
> 
> I hope your babies improve soon :heart:[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady has been on Zyrtec for many years for her allergies, back when it wasn't generic and cost $80!

1/4 tablet is the dose the pharmacist at the vet school gave my vet for 7.5 pound Lady.


----------

